# Wet panties?



## Jesc

Sorry if this is tmi, but lately I've been noticing that infront of my panties there's a wet circle spot. It does have a smell to it but i'm not sure how to describe it. Is this just discharge or could it be leaking fluid? This is my first pregnancy so I really don't know if it's normal or not. Also, I'm 23 weeks pregnant and for the past couple of week I've been feeling constant flutters/ movement and the past two days I've barely felt any movements :( has this happen to anyone else?


----------



## patooti

Could it be a little bit of leaking urine? I've been "leaking" a bit for a while now and that combined with the extra discharge means that I've been wearing liners for weeks now. Can you smell the fluid? Amniotic fluid is said to have a sweet smell. If in doubt you could give the midwife a call.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Do you notice if it's after coughing/laughing.... could be a bit of urine leakage. Otherwise could be just vaginal d/c... I seem to have more than pre-pregnancy.

Try drinking soda/juice and see if it wakes the little one up.


----------



## LDC

You do get extra discharge throughout stages of your pregnancy, I started wearing liners because mine was how you're describing it. I asked the midwife and she assured me that it is normal and The urine sample I take is always tested for UTI every time I go.

Movements will be sporadic at 23 weeks as baby is still quite small in comparison to your Uterus which is bigger - hence why you feel more movement around 27 weeks - 32ish and then it calms down again but this time because the baby has hardly any room left in your uterus to move around. Around 25 weeks they say that you should be feeling things daily (this is when my midwife told me anyway although I know others will be different). Baby will be having a growth spurt every now and again too so will be quieter and could be 
Positioned differently so you can't feel their kicks even though they're happening. you'll notice a change in the type of movement too from slight prods to rolling to kicks in the ribs (ouch) 

Xx


----------



## Jesc

Yeah I do smell it when I pull down my panties to use the bathroom. And I'm not sure if it happens after I cough or laugh because I don't feel myself leak or anything. I'll wear my jeans and because it's so hot out I sweat so sometimes it'll feel like I'm sweating down there but I haven felt myself leak. But the wet circle spot it always there. 
As for my baby moving, I drink one can of soda most days and even that hasn't caused him to move. I recently felt some movement but it's def not like it has been the past couple weeks. Like I felt very little this morning and went all day without feeling nothing and now at night a felt very little again.


----------



## EmmaRea

Had this happen to me the other day. Some small human in my belly stepped where they ought not to have stepped, and I peed myself a little. Talk about insta-embarrassment!! My husband died laughing at me!


----------



## AmyB1978

EmmaRea said:


> Had this happen to me the other day. Some small human in my belly stepped where they ought not to have stepped, and I peed myself a little. Talk about insta-embarrassment!! My husband died laughing at me!

I am lying here in bed, because baby wakes me up (well peeing and then feeling nauseated) every night and then I am awake for at least several hours... anyhow DH is asleep next to me and I am trying my hardest not to LMAO at your comment... love it!


----------



## jades91

this happens to me a lot , i think its an increase in discharge and also when i sneeze cough or laugh i cant help but leak a bit!! i dont think its anything to worry about. also iv heard as the baby gets bigger they dont move as much as there is less room. hope this helps. good luck with your preganncy xxxx


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

My panties get soaked everyday, if it's not leaking from everyday occurrences, it's because after I pee and wipe (tmi) I stand up and that last little bit comes out. I've resorted to liners which help, and also decrease any risk of uti and yeast since you can change it and keep things dry.


----------



## blinkava

This happens to me, sometimes I get an increase in discharge or if I laugh/cough/sneeze I leak a little bit. I would talk to your midwife to make sure it's normal and I would start wearing panty liners.


----------



## Butterfly89

Actually, liners are usually associated with increased risk of yeast, UTIs, and BV because they trap bacteria and moisture against your skin. Plain cotton undies are supposedly the best. My doctor got mad when I asked about liners. But maybe I'm wrong!!

I haven't had any pee leakage, but sometimes I have to run to the bathroom lol. My LO seems very low down and I've already felt a couple jabs in the bladder that make me glad I've been doing kegels. It's awful if your bladder is full and that happens, omg.

But my guess is if it has no odour, its probably discharge. I had the same thing for a while but it seems to come and go.


----------



## kayyheyy

Itnjust happened to me today! A small circle spot....and I also have a bit of whit discharge...is that normal?


----------



## babybambi2011

i find that i have to wear liners al day and night. if i forget to put one on, within an hour im drenched. i dont know what it is, but my liners are yellow everytime i go to the loo, and thats a lot! lol i dont know if im leaking or its cm?


----------

